# [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<<...building this ,allways asking how much that part cost [motor ] 
who much that cost [controller ] [etc etc etc , anyhow when at first 
time i showed them
it runs ,,before i started it up -- they stepped back 3-4 steps real quick
like,, like they thought it may blow up or something lol , one thinks i
will get electricuted ,,or start on fire, , but now most want to test
drive it .and or convert there old car . i did it [conversion ] because i
wanted to ,,,,,,,a challenge / hobby like , to me it was like putting
together a large jigsaw puzzle ,,but at times you had to make your own
jigsaw piece to fit the puzzle .. lonnie the joy of taking that first test
drive after all the work building it ,,is PRICELESS lonnie >>>>

It appears you are competing with Bob for headache-inducing composition...

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Uncalled for........



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > <<<<...building this ,allways asking how much that part cost [motor ]
> > who much that cost [controller ] [etc etc etc , anyhow when at first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Sat, 9 Aug 2008 12:32:44 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?
> 
> Uncalled for........

I don't agree. I think it's reasonable to expect that anyone who posts to this list - especially asking for help - make some kind of effort to make his posts readable. I would start by trying to arrange thoughts into sentences, and using a capital letter at the beginning and a period ( or question mark) at the end of each sentence. 

Capitalizing proper nouns ( people names, brand names, etc) would help, also. 


Nit-picky Phil 

( also known to have occasional reading comprehension problems)



> 
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > <<<<...building this ,allways asking how much that part cost [motor ]
> > > who much that cost [controller ] [etc etc etc , anyhow when at first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats what filters are for. If you don't like the way someone asks questions
or posts, filter them out. You don't have to respond. I imagine the list is
made up of a diverse group of people. Young to old with various levels of
education or backgrounds. Should they be chastised for asking questions?
Even if they don't live up to ones standards.

Its simply about being polite and respectful and sharing ones knowledge. I
take it maturity is in short supply along with petrol.

If this is solely an elitist "god" like only list, please advise the non
godly people so we can move on....

M2



> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<< > Uncalled for........

I don't agree. I think it's reasonable to expect that anyone who 
posts to this list - especially asking for help - make some kind of 
effort to make his posts readable. I would start by trying to arrange 
thoughts into sentences, and using a capital letter at the beginning 
and a period ( or question mark) at the end of each sentence.

Capitalizing proper nouns ( people names, brand names, etc) would help, also.

Nit-picky Phil >>>>

I wasn't nit-picking (that's what Nix or Rid is for), but if you have 
to put an emoticon at the end of any comedic jibe, you need to 
consider a pair of basic EVDL rules:

1. Try not to cause offense,
2. Don't take offense easily.

It appears the air-powered respondent is more guilty of #2 than I am 
of #1. At least lonnie didn't get up in arms! ;^P

[Those who use text messaging can be excused commas for spacing and 
lack of shift key use, but should expect an occasional ribbing - Bob's 
excuse is he's an old fart, so the same goes for him]

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hellloooooo , yes im bad in spelling etc etc etc ,i miss spell words etc
etc , judging people by there spelling etc is wrong ,,,i try to put it in
words the best i can ,,, im really surprised at your responce , others
reading this thinking of asking for help may feal ashamed or scared to
even post a question .. because of there grammer .. etc ..lonnie

Phil Marino
>
>
>
>> Date: Sat, 9 Aug 2008 12:32:44 -0700
>> From: [email protected]
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?
>>
>> Uncalled for........
>
> I don't agree. I think it's reasonable to expect that anyone who posts to
> this list - especially asking for help - make some kind of effort to make
> his posts readable. I would start by trying to arrange thoughts into
> sentences, and using a capital letter at the beginning and a period ( or
> question mark) at the end of each sentence.
>
> Capitalizing proper nouns ( people names, brand names, etc) would help,
> also.
>
>
> Nit-picky Phil
>
> ( also known to have occasional reading comprehension problems)
>
>
>
>>
>>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >> > <<<<...building this ,allways asking how much that part cost [motor ]
> >> > who much that cost [controller ] [etc etc etc , anyhow when at first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please end this thread now. 

The EVDL is for discussing EVs, not EVDL members. 

Many of us skip over posts that are hard to read. The people who choose to 
write so that their posts are hard to read shouldn't be surprised that fewer 
other people on the list respond to their posts. 

However, that's their choice. No need for anyone to be publicly critical of 
such folks. If it bothers you, just don't read their posts.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi i will try harder to have proper english etc ,, i donot choose to to
write post so they are hard to read , its that some of it i have no choice
cause i dont know how to ... lets just say i flunked english in school ..
lonnie ps i feel sorry for a imagrant who does not convert there
lanquage into english very well , comes here [this site ] and gets beat
up 4 it . lonnie


EVDL Administrator
> Please end this thread now.
>
> The EVDL is for discussing EVs, not EVDL members.
>
> Many of us skip over posts that are hard to read. The people who choose
> to
> write so that their posts are hard to read shouldn't be surprised that
> fewer
> other people on the list respond to their posts.
>
> However, that's their choice. No need for anyone to be publicly critical
> of
> such folks. If it bothers you, just don't read their posts.
>
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
>
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
> Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not
> reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my
> email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
> = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I enphatically agree, although I get a kick out of Bob R.'s posts, and the 
workplay, and have very little problem reading them! But, folks, unlike some 
of the others, he uses proper sentence structure and caps, for the most 
part.  It's the ones that don't do that I have problems with, and 
sometimes just delete because they are too much of a headache to decipher.

Please at least, make an effort to use decent English, if you post to this 
list!!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Phil Marino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 09, 2008 12:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?


>
>
>
>> Date: Sat, 9 Aug 2008 12:32:44 -0700
>> From: [email protected]
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?
>>
>> Uncalled for........
>
> I don't agree. I think it's reasonable to expect that anyone who posts to 
> this list - especially asking for help - make some kind of effort to make 
> his posts readable. I would start by trying to arrange thoughts into 
> sentences, and using a capital letter at the beginning and a period ( or 
> question mark) at the end of each sentence.
>
> Capitalizing proper nouns ( people names, brand names, etc) would help, 
> also.
>
>
> Nit-picky Phil
>
> ( also known to have occasional reading comprehension problems)
>
>
>
>>
>>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >> > <<<<...building this ,allways asking how much that part cost [motor ]
> >> > who much that cost [controller ] [etc etc etc , anyhow when at first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all

I wasn't going to reply to this thread as I found it not only hurtful (toward anybody) but directed at a veteran EV'er. I consider Bob a friend and find him one of the do'ers of the community. Bob offers his home and garage to anyone wanting to learn about EV's as well as making as many NEDRA EVents as he can. For those that know him, he types like he talks, I read his posts and it's just like being there 8^)

I had a call the other day from a guy who wanted to start a conversion but needed to know where to start, and claimed no one was close to him. I went to the EV album (EVen though he'd been there himself) and found he was 20 minutes from Bob and sent him off knowing he'd be taken care of.

There are a few list members who's english is lets say a bit unpolished, but the ironic thing is, they're some of the best EV'ers out there 8^o I'd suffer through a whole bible of Rich Rudman if he'd post it, lmao 8^)

Maybe I just don't get it, and this list is for just "talking about" building EV's and if you do, better spell check before sharing about it. I'm also constantly amazed at how few smart people here, do not know how to hit the delete key, so those who do enjoy Bob and his adventures of all things electric in Corupticut (I get that spelling right Bob? 8^)

I don't know about the rest of you but I don't judge a man by his looks, how he spells, or his words spoken, but by the deeds done and his (her)(sorry to the gals 8^) commitment to the community. I'd be willing to bet that 90% of you out there couldn't EVen fill Bob's shadow (but Bob's a big guy, so a sure bet 8^) but on top of that, if he wasn't a teddy bear I'd personally worry about him ripping my head off my neck if I were to upset the man 8^) That said, I took my spear out of the corner and have no problem having some Jab's if my man Bob here takes anymore grief 8^o

Before I end "my" rant and count to ten... (what?, you're supposed to count first? Oh well, maybe I'll tone it down then and keep this under 99 MPH as I'm willing to risk a ticket, but pretty sure if you go over 100 you go to jail 8^) On a funner note to David's 100 MPH/cop post, if you're John Wayland and you're telling the cops you'll be going 100 MPH, they invite you to the track on their training day, and smile at you as you pass their patrol car 8^o One mans poison is another mans cup of tea.

Just something to sip on 8^) or pour out, for those who don't care for the taste 8^o

Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jim, thanks for saying what I'm sure a lot of us were feeling. Bob's 
a good guy, and give Lonnie a break too. n'uf said.

> I wasn't going to reply to this thread as I found it not only 
> hurtful (toward anybody) but directed at a veteran EV'er. I 
> consider Bob a friend and find him one of the do'ers of the 
> community. Bob offers his home and garage to anyone wanting to 
> learn about EV's as well as making as many NEDRA EVents as he can. 
> For those that know him, he types like he talks, I read his posts 
> and it's just like being there 8^)
>
> I don't know about the rest of you but I don't judge a man by his 
> looks, how he spells, or his words spoken, but by the deeds done and 
> his (her)(sorry to the gals 8^) commitment to the community.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jim Husted wrote:
> > I consider Bob a friend and find him one of the do'ers of the
> > community. Bob offers his home and garage to anyone wanting to learn
> > about EV's as well as making as many NEDRA EVents as he can. I don't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For those of you who have never met Bob, he talks the same way he writes. He uses plays on words intentionally to make his points. It's amazing you didn't catch on a long time ago. 

If you get in the New England area, get to a NEEAA (www.neeaa.org) meeting. These are usually held at Bob's house where he provides hotdogs, hamburgers, etc. as well as the grill to cook them on (Bob also happens to be the president of NEEAA). He will usually have at least one EV under construction in addition to his daily driver (currently a converted VW Jetta). You will be fed, entertained, and taught.

If you're not anywhere close to New England, Bob makes a lot of the NEDRA events all over the country. 

There are also a lot of folks on this list for whom English is a second, third, or even a fourth language. As long as the message can be understood, I don't worry about grammar or spelling, etc. If I can't understand the message, and it's a topic I'm interested in, I'll ask for a clarification, politely of course.

Maybe we should take a few days where all posts are required to be in Spanish, French, Italian, or even Chinese, and see how well you can post. I wouldn't even be able to read them, much less write one.

Dave
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave Davidson(davetex99) wrote:
> Maybe we should take a few days where all posts are required to be in Spa=
nish, French, Italian, or even Chinese, and see how well you can post. I w=
ouldn't even be able to read them, much less write one.

I made a few comments off-list to Bob and Jim Husted about this topic... I=
had replied off-list because I was hoping this topic would simply die off =
and did not want to fuel the replies. However, the topic persists and some=
great points have been made in the last couple days.

If anyone on this list finds anyone else on this list hard to read, then yo=
u've not been subjected to a situation where someone is actually hard to re=
ad. I've never had (much) trouble deciphering what anyone on this list has=
to say, and rarely take issue with the ways in which they say it.

In my line of work I deal with customers from all over the world. Much lik=
e Dave says in his post, some people have English as their 2nd, 3rd or even=
4th language. Some of my customers don't speak English at all, yet must s=
till use English to communicate with me because even if I speak their nativ=
e tongue, if I have to pass the issue over to a collegue who doesn't speak =
their native tongue, he has to be able to read the case notes and correspon=
dence with the customer. I'm in a highly technical line of work, so this b=
ecomes even more challenging.

Below is an example of what I deal with every day:

"This is an example of a dialogue technician enters one of my customers and=
I myself. My user died and I cannot connect. Perhaps I thought that to rec=
harge the user through IPMI he would be efficient in deciding this situatio=
n, but until a he dates of however the user did not come back on-line. You =
could please look at mine server' the console of s and dirige optimum plan =
of share to decide me to it the edition. We fear that he functions outside =
of the memory and he leaves to function, because we have a great database t=
o function in this user. That is extremely urgent, he finds the solution pl=
ease r=C3pida."

Oh how I loathe machine translators, yet they are part of my daily existenc=
e.

cheers,
dj

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My hat is off to you, sir - there is no way I can make sense of that!!!


Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- =

From: "Justin Scott" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 11, 2008 7:15 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?


Dave Davidson(davetex99) wrote:
> Maybe we should take a few days where all posts are required to be in =

> Spanish, French, Italian, or even Chinese, and see how well you can post. =

> I wouldn't even be able to read them, much less write one.

I made a few comments off-list to Bob and Jim Husted about this topic... I =

had replied off-list because I was hoping this topic would simply die off =

and did not want to fuel the replies. However, the topic persists and some =

great points have been made in the last couple days.

If anyone on this list finds anyone else on this list hard to read, then =

you've not been subjected to a situation where someone is actually hard to =

read. I've never had (much) trouble deciphering what anyone on this list =

has to say, and rarely take issue with the ways in which they say it.

In my line of work I deal with customers from all over the world. Much lik=
e =

Dave says in his post, some people have English as their 2nd, 3rd or even =

4th language. Some of my customers don't speak English at all, yet must =

still use English to communicate with me because even if I speak their =

native tongue, if I have to pass the issue over to a collegue who doesn't =

speak their native tongue, he has to be able to read the case notes and =

correspondence with the customer. I'm in a highly technical line of work, =

so this becomes even more challenging.

Below is an example of what I deal with every day:

"This is an example of a dialogue technician enters one of my customers and =

I myself. My user died and I cannot connect. Perhaps I thought that to =

recharge the user through IPMI he would be efficient in deciding this =

situation, but until a he dates of however the user did not come back =

on-line. You could please look at mine server' the console of s and dirige =

optimum plan of share to decide me to it the edition. We fear that he =

functions outside of the memory and he leaves to function, because we have =
a =

great database to function in this user. That is extremely urgent, he finds =

the solution please r=C3 pida."

Oh how I loathe machine translators, yet they are part of my daily =

existence.

cheers,
dj

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.138 / Virus Database: 270.6.0/1604 - Release Date: 8/11/2008 =

5:50 AM



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I boycott all such entries.

It takes effort to use proper grammer and spelling in any language.
Failure to do so shows disrespect for the language and for the people who 
are expected to read it

If it was ascii would it be ok to drop a bit now and then?
Oh the computer knows what I mean.

All the immigrant's in the 30s had to learn English.
Someone is born here and won't even bother to think it.

Consider the math.
One person saves 5 minutes cutting corners in a post.
A thousand readers take ten extra minutes figuring out what is being said.
Thus I am reminded of the tower of babble.

Tom Meyers 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > Jim Husted wrote:
> >> I consider Bob a friend and find him one of the do'ers of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Albert Einstain said something near to this: Difference between geniality and stupidity is that second has not limits.
I prefer to agree with Albert.
german




> EVstuff <[email protected]> wrote:
> I boycott all such entries.
> 
> It takes effort to use proper grammer and spelling in any language.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Mon, 11 Aug 2008 12:22:39 -0400
> From: "EVstuff" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?
>
> I boycott all such entries.
>
> It takes effort to use proper grammer and spelling in any language.
> Failure to do so shows disrespect for the language and for the people who
> are expected to read it

You spelled "grammar" incorrectly.

> If it was ascii would it be ok to drop a bit now and then?
> Oh the computer knows what I mean.

You're missing a couple of commas.

> All the immigrant's in the 30s had to learn English.
> Someone is born here and won't even bother to think it.

Possessive nouns are not pluralized with apostrophes.

> Consider the math.
> One person saves 5 minutes cutting corners in a post.
> A thousand readers take ten extra minutes figuring out what is being said.
> Thus I am reminded of the tower of babble.

It's "Tower of Babel."

Everybody butchers the language a little. The key is to let things
slide, lest you be called out on your own mistakes. (And yes, that
will include me, too.)

A lot of good people no longer are on this list because of religious
and political flamewars. Let's not add Grammar Nazism to the list of
sins.


Tim

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tim Clevenger <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> 
> > Everybody butchers the language a little. The key is to let things
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Aug 2008 at 12:22, EVstuff wrote:
> 
> > I boycott all such entries.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Mon, 11 Aug 2008 12:04:57 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] OT Bob Rice grammar classes?
> 
> Albert Einstain said something near to this: Difference between geniality and stupidity is that second has not limits.
> I prefer to agree with Albert.
> german

German - It's one thing to ask for more clarity in people's posts, but when you call people stupid because of their grammar or spelling, that's way out of line.

Let's all drop this and get back to talking about EV's before this turns into a flame war. 

Phil

> 
> 


> > EVstuff <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I boycott all such entries.
> >
> > It takes effort to use proper grammer and spelling in any language.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm (sometimes) pretty literate, but really
don't know much about electric cars.

So, Phil, I second your motion!

Toby


>
> Let's all drop this and get back to talking about EV's before this turns
> into a flame war.
>
> Phil
>
>
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

